# Parallel port scanner

## bjfontai

Does anyone have any help on parallel port scanners? (is it possible in Gentoo? ) I've emerged xsane-backends (or something like that - the point is the driver is there) I've added parallel support for my kernel - but xsane says it can't find any devices so my question is...

How do I tell Linux there's a scanner on my parallel port?

Thanks in advance   :Smile: 

----------

## bjfontai

Ok.. got it working, here's how - first of all, mine is one of the few parallel port scanners supported by S.A.N.E the mustek 600III EP Plus.  Good info on that particular scanner and SANE can be found here but here's what it boils down to

1. emerge sane-backends (drivers for sane)

2. emerge sane (frontend, gui for sane)

3. edit file /etc/sane.d/mustek_pp.conf if necessary (info can be found in last link)

4. (and this is the important one) create file /etc/sane.d/dll.conf with a single line that reads mustek_pp

Now your scanner should work as root, a little more digging and I should be able to run it as everyone else.  Hope this is helpful... [/url]

----------

## schutten

Hi,

I have the same scanner as you have...

So far so good, it works for root.

I made scanimage suid root (against my principles, but it works), 

so scanimage -L reports my scanner for a non-rrot user.

This does not work for kooka, ony root can scan with kooka, not good...

Did you manage to get it to work for non-root users?

----------

## schutten

Never mind.

I got it to work by using saned.

I can now scan as a non-root user using kooka!

----------

## Edweirdo

I am trying to get my HP OfficeJet 710 working and I found that one step (step 4) very important and it was the key to getting my scanner working.  Thanks!

----------

## ErnieS

One more thing that may be a problem is the device name. I could load the driver for my Plustek scanner but sane still couldn't locate it. The scanner was located at /dev/scanner/pt_drv0 and sane was looking at /dev/pt_drv. I made a sym-link and that fixed it but you could also edit the /etc/sane.d/saned.conf to point to the right place

Ernie

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Note that you have to be careful with the mustek_pp-backend:

CCD and CIS parport scanners are supported, but:

For CCD scanners you need sane-backends (<)= 1.10.9, for CIS scanners sane-backends *must* be > 1.10.9!

----------

## deurk

How did you configure saned?

----------

## lucascarnato

 *schutten wrote:*   

> Never mind.
> 
> I got it to work by using saned.
> 
> I can now scan as a non-root user using kooka!

 

I have tried to setup saned, now I can see my network scan using scanimage -L, but i' m still not able to use kooka as not-root also if i can set as dafault scanner the network one!

Can you help me?

Should I chance any permission or anything else?

luca

----------

